# If anyone can help



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 26, 2014)

hey buds i have already went into the intro but need some good advise, for the last week or so i have been reading watching all types of info on how to grow and prune MJ. So last Saturday i was given my first plant and i just dont know much about it and if it was pruned right or not. Currently its being grown outside in a real good amount of sunlight But i will upload a pic and let me know what i can do to help this plant along the way! 

View attachment IMAG0333.jpg


View attachment IMAG0334.jpg


View attachment IMAG0336.jpg


View attachment IMAG0338.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2014)

So did someone give you their reveg after they flowered it? Because that plant is throwing single leaves everywhere and almost looks like it has some pop corn bud down low. 
Where did you get the plant from?


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 26, 2014)

i got it from my buddy he took it from indoors with 16/8 for lightening and he said when he brought it out it started to flower. I got it for free. is there anything i can do to make it bud again? 

p.s. the only reason why he gave it to me was because i asked he has another one for me if i want it. but i would like to try and do something with this one if i can.


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2014)

You have already done what you can do. It is in reveg now, so long as the days are long  enough she will continue to be in a veg state and should/could put on more size before going back into flowering mode.  If you keep her healthy and thriving you should get some smoke from her. She won't however live up to her prime...at least yield wise.  jmo


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 27, 2014)

sounds good thanks i will continue to give her good care and see what happens


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like you have insects, i suspect thrip.  We normally take the growth off at the bottom of the plant.  It usually has popcorn, airy tiny buds that aren't worth trimming. 

Get an eye loupe magnifier and look on the underside of the leaves and look for black bug ****, or just look for tiny green, or black  or any color really bugs. If you want to use a organic insect ridder, I use SNS products. WWW.sierranaturalscience.com  I have used #209 and it works, but you have to follow the directions.

Now that that is out of the way Welcome to MP, we are glad you are here. These guys will have you smoking the dank in no time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome to MP!  We all started somewhere.  There are some advantages to being given a plant and some disadvantages.  However, before we discuss that, let's see what we can do to help you get that plant growing as it should be.

First of all, you really need to amend your soil.  There are very few (if any) native soils that could not benefit from amendments and most really need amending.  Your soil appears dense without good drainage properties.  I would encourage you to check out some soil mixtures--it is very important to have the proper soil mixture when growing cannabis.  I am thinking that you are going to need to add lime, perlite, compost, worm castings, peat moss, etc.  If you are growing organic, you will want to add some other things to the mix.

The next thing to do is get the bug problem (if that mis what it is) taken care of.  If an exam shows no insect activity, something else is wrong and we will see what we can do.  I have never had thrips, so know nothing about them or how to battle them.  Rosebud was the one who told me about SNS products and I really like them.

As Hamster mentioned, the plant looks like it is revegging.  See if you can find out more about the life of the plant prior to you getting it--how old is it, was it flowered, partially harvested, and then put back into veg, what strain?  I kind of find it strange that someone would give a new grower a revegging plant and not tell them that or how to care for it. 

Your next step will be to decide on a nutrient regime for it.  I really recommend nutrients formulated for cannabis.  Marijuana has different nutrient needs during different phases of its life.  Even if you are growing organic, I think it is nice to have some commercial organic nutrients sitting on the shelf.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2014)

1st---welcome to MarP---2nd---get that other gifted plant from your friend---3rd---follow the advice listed supra---4th---when pruning---always have a reason to remove each and every piece of the plant---dont just prune for the sake of pruning---and lastly---hold onto this for a bit :48:


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 27, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome to MP!  We all started somewhere.  There are some advantages to being given a plant and some disadvantages.  However, before we discuss that, let's see what we can do to help you get that plant growing as it should be.
> 
> First of all, you really need to amend your soil.  There are very few (if any) native soils that could not benefit from amendments and most really need amending.  Your soil appears dense without good drainage properties.  I would encourage you to check out some soil mixtures--it is very important to have the proper soil mixture when growing cannabis.  I am thinking that you are going to need to add lime, perlite, compost, worm castings, peat moss, etc.  If you are growing organic, you will want to add some other things to the mix.
> 
> ...




Thanks here some info and what i have already done as of today. i am waiting back on my buddy who gave me the plant, but with that there still waiting upon once i got this ugly duckling home i dug a hole about 1 foot wide by 1-1.5' deep i mixed lime miracle grow potting soil sand and a light fert (3-4-3) all slow release. i also have been misting the plant with half rate of miracle grow 24-8-4. it did have bugs i trimmed off all chewed up leaves and inspected the plant and all is well now. In all honestly i believe my buddy gave me this plant just to see if i could bring it back (have a degree in plant and soil science) but i never knew how complex this plant is. can you give some incite to a nutrient regime for it, or the best type of formula for it as well. my thinking is to have high Phosphorous (flower,fruits and roots) the bigger the roots the more the plant can up take. i am only assuming that is the same for MJ. All my lawn customers thats what i explain to them work on the roots and worry about the grass(lawn) later. also should the fert have higher amounts of potassium to help with cell structures? i hope to heck i am not confusing anybody in here. I am great with lawns and the millions of types of landscape plants but feel beyond stupid with all this. like i am back in class learning for the first time. Also since my buddy is an avid smoker and not so much of a grower i dont have someone to show me hands on so i am taking up as much as my brain can handle. so if and when you guys give me info please understand i am ask you back the same questions you have already answered...lol.. i tend to be a perfectionist and hate messing up. THANK YOU ALL for your help, time and patience.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2014)

Depends on where in the world you are... if the plant is in veg cycle and is not going to flower immediately you might have a chance for it to grow and form buds. If your in the americas...and that plant was revegging when you got it- it will flower immediately and yield will be low.

green mojo either way!!


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok I got some more info about the plant it was a clone. The top broke off of one of his plants and he just dipped in some gel and put it in dirt. The strain in Exodus Chesse. Hopefully this will help you help me lol. I am in north America


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2014)

I think you will be able to bring this plant back to normal in a few weeks and get it to do right but using Miracle Grow nutrients on MJ is very challenging because it is not formulated for MJ. It has too much of some stuff and not enough of others. A very general formula for MJ is 5-4-3 during vegging period, and then 3-4-5 during the flower period. Most MJ strains in the Indica dominant line are heavy eating while most of the Sativa dominant strains are light eaters. Most all of the MJ strains don't like a lot of nitrogen at any one time. They tend to more of a medium to light amount of nitrogen.
 I would suggest using General Hydroponics Flora 3part. There are plenty of nutrients that are formulated for MJ but the Flora is inexpensive, easy to acquire, and works well for MJ in most every application. The 3part nutrients work best for MJ because while MJ does need a certain amount of micro nutrients, It doesn't need a lot of the micro nutrients.

But you have to be careful to not "love it to death". It is very easy to over-do the care for MJ plants. So don't try to give it "everything it needs" as MJ grown in captivity will ask for what it wants unless it is in a totally organic setup that has been amended with all of the elements, and microbes that MJ needs. The important thing is to make sure the pH is kept in the proper range (as you probably already know). Generally, plants grown in "typical" soil needs to have the pH in the 6.5-6.7 range. Buffering the soil with dolomite lime is a good way to maintain a good balance of pH as long as your source water isn't way off in one direction or the other.

Don't get too excited about the different changes that the plant will go through. Give it time and space to do its thing but watch the leaves and stems for the signs of problems. As I said above, MJ will tell you when it isn't happy. The leaves will change colors, yellow in certain patterns, and/or twist or curl when something is wrong. Here is a good site that lists symptoms and issues that you can watch for: www.growweedeasy.com/home ; also this one has good pics of deficiencies as well: https://www.icmag.com/ic//showthread.php?p=4939799

I would recommend a good organic anti bug spray to keep the leaf chewers off of it. I like to solutions that have Neem Oil extracts in them as it will discourage most bugs and animals because of the smells and taste. It is fairly inexpensive to use as well as being safe to ingest after 10 days of discontinued use.

I hope this helps you get going. Don't be afraid to ask questions


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

I would recommend trying to find a better fertilizer than MG.  If you are in North America  Also quit misting with MG (that doesn't even sound like a good N-P-K for them).  If you know about soil then you know the importance of starting with a good base soil.  I highly recommend that you read up on soil mixture and find out what cannabis needs and wants during the different stages of its life.  Then implement this.  Any soil grow that does not have lime incorporated has, IMO, started out on the wrong foot.  Keep in mind that just because something will grow good lawn, ornamentals or veggies does not necessarily make it good for cannabis.  Cannabis is a high energy plant and has high demands.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Hemp. Yea I need to stop thinking like this plant is a landscape plant. I just bought today a huge planter and worm casting a bag of bat guano perlight and so.e coconut husk. That was recommended by the dude at the hydro shop. He told me it's better to plant it in the pot this way I can maximize the sunlight by moving it around.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Jun 29, 2014)

And forgot to say peat moss


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds like some good additions to your soil mixture.  Don't forget the lime!


----------

